# To fly or not to fly? (in 2WW)



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Girls, 

I've pretty much decided to move to IVF next month and am wondering what to do about travel. I travel at least once a fortnight for work so it's pretty much inevitable that I will need to get on a plane in the 2WW if I don't take the whole thing as annual leave. With the IUIs I just went ahead and flew anyway - it felt like not such a big deal. But IVF feels like a much bigger deal and I'm wondering if I need to avoid planes during the 2WW?

I haven't asked LWC yet, forgot when I was there for consultation, but will ask the nurse when I go in for day 1/2 scan in a week or so (just waiting for AF now)

But in the meantime, does anyone have any thoughts on this? 

Laura
x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

IS there anyway you could nominate a colleague to go instead?


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Sadly not, no. I am the only one in my team who does what I do - so either I go or I have to give a reason why I am not going - and at this stage I prefer to keep tx to myself. Could be off sick at the last minute or need to book holiday in advance - or just need to go - but am assuming this is not good idea in two week wait? Having said that a friend of mine who is now five months pregnant after fet flew from singapore to sydney and back during her 2ww and it didnt make a difference to her. So hard to know what is right thing to do...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

There are woman who have tx abroad who fly during their 2ww so you should be fine, think it's personal choice.  Good luck x


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Laura

Like you I generally travel quite a lot & I asked during my second IUI if it was OK to fly during 2WW & they recommended that I didn't - asked me to imagine an embryo desperately trying to cling on & the pressure in the cabin.... (when you think that flying sometimes brings on AF earlier than maybe due) - so I didn't.  If you are seriously thinking of IVF, then I would avoid travelling if at all possible (some things are more important than work!). Also (as we discussed), I was in so much pain for the first week of the 2WW from the EC that you probably wouldn't want to be at work or fly anyway!
Do try to take holiday of sick leave if at all possible.

Dx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I would echo what dottie has said, I personally wouldn't but it you have treatment abroad then they the girls fly home.  Also cabin crew are grounded as soon as they annmouce they are pregnant.  It is a personal decision but IVF is so emotionally draining (well number 2-4 were for me) that you have to give it your all- otherwise you'll think 'what if', my first cycle was fine and I got pregnant and wonder what the stress was all about!!

L x


----------

